# Steering slop John Deer 950



## bgnoland (Mar 23, 2012)

I just purchased a JD 950. It is in pretty nice shape. The hour meter was not working. Looks like the tach head is shot. I took the tach apart, there had been water inside. I got the hour meter working but the tach is probably shot. Anyway there is quite a bit of slop in the steering box. I tried adjusting the tension screw. But still a lot of play. I have the shop manual. I figure the bushings need to be replaced. Anyone have any suggestions? Is this difficult? I am a pretty good mechanic. I was a Diesel Truck mechanic many years ago.


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

I would imagine if your took the tach apart and figured out what was wrong with the hour meter working you will have no problem with the steering box


----------



## bgnoland (Mar 23, 2012)

Well I got the hour meter working but not the tach. The needle on the tach hits the peg. I assume there is some type of slip clutch that is dragging. Could be some rust particles in the mechanism. I sprayed it with silicon but no change yet.

On the steering box, I am hoping it is just bushing problems. If so I should be able to get replacements from our local bearing store. I have learned to take pictures of disassemble. Sure helps when you try to put something back together. I just didn't want to rip it apart and not be able to get parts. I was looking for someone with some experience in rebuilding the steering box.


----------

